# What should I search on



## Gladius (Jun 8, 2003)

To find info on the production dates of the e46 M3 engine problems?

I tried "recall" but got a ton of unrelated stuff. 

Is there a FAQ on this somewhere?

TIA


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

10/01-02/02 were the "danger zone" production months


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

http://members.roadfly.org/jason/m3engines.htm


----------

